# toylocost's 99 4runner install



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

OK guys! I am finally getting around to putting a stereo in this truck, one of the main reasons I chose to buy a 4runner over a Tacoma (the other reason was price).

I don't expect this to reach the level of quality that I see on this forum but I am trying!

System plan (subject to change on my slightest whim)

*Source*
Sony HU (will upgrade later) --> Clarion 7-band EQ

*Front Stage*
Hybrid Audio Imangine I61-2 6.5" Component/Coax Set

*Rear Fill* (maybe if i feel like it later)
Pair of DD 5.25" Coaxs

*Subs*
A pair of AudioQue SDC2.5-10-D4 10" 

*Mids/Highs Amp*
I will be utilizing only the front 2 channels of my AQ 4x90. I will use the other 2 channels for rear fill if I ever add it. - 90RMS x 4 @ 4OHM

*Sub amp*
An AQ1200D - 1200RMS X 1 @ 1OHM

Here is the truck a few days after I bought it.




































Pics of the amps I picked up used. Only using the AQs for now.









Open...









Going to mount the 4x90 under the driver's seat and the 1200D in the side cubby in the cargo area here...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

First thing I wanted to get accomplished is mounting the 1200 in the cargo area cubby. So here is the inside of the cubby.









Those 2 tabs will belts on them are for a factory emergency triangle that you had to buy extra from the parts department at Toyota when you bought the truck. I dont have one and I'm sure not many do. The tabs are pop riveted onto the plastic of the cubby. So I drilled the pop rivets out and removed the tabs.


















After that I could set the amp in at an angle and see what area needed to be trimmed. Cut lines marked...









Ahh! A hole in my nice plastic...









How the amp sits...


















It fit ok like that but I wanted more room so I made it bigger...


















Back...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Then I made some MDF peices for the back to give the mounting screws something to hang onto. Also some thinner MDF spacers for the front to fill the gap where the tabs were in order to make the mounting surface flush.



























Wires are going to come from the tailight side of the cubby through holes straight into the side of the amp. But the RCA connections are on the other side of the amp so I had to come up with a clean way to get them in. I ended up notching out the filler peice underneath the amp so they come out directly under the connection location.



























Some clean up time and now I have an amp in a cubby hole!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Next I need to make the hole I cut not look so nasty so I want to make a fiberglass cover for it. Getting prepped for laying glass...




































And then I was JUST about to lay the glass and I opened up my can of resin to find it solid as a rock. 

Well I guess thats it for tonight! Tomorrow I'll go to Lowes and get some more resin and acetone.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Started with the fiberglassing this afternoon. Dont really like how it turned out, it was kinda hot and the resin was kicking faster than I wanted it to. Hopefully I will be able to save the piece. Dont really want to do it over again.

The workstation...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

OK so, change of plans... I didnt like how the AQ4x90 was fitting under the driver's seat and a friend was selling his PDX so I picked that up.
New amp, alot smaller...



























Also got the fiberglass filler cup in and fitted now all I have to do is sand it down and paint it...


















There is an amp inside there! But you're not supposed to know that...









I hat to grind down one of the latches on the cover so that it didnt hit the amp. Hopefully thats all I have to do...









Original...









Cut down...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

you say the quality isn't the same as some of the other builds here? you're attention to cleanliness is great. i know most people would just cut the cubby and leave it as is. great job on the install so far. keep it going and sharing


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

^^What he said.
You're not worried about the amp overheating in a sealed cubby like that?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

toylocost said:


> Pics of the amps I picked up used. Only using the AQs for now.


Ooooh, Sony XM-2540? Nice.

Jay


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

> you say the quality isn't the same as some of the other builds here? you're attention to cleanliness is great. i know most people would just cut the cubby and leave it as is. great job on the install so far. keep it going and sharing


Thanks. Like I said, I'm trying.



> ^^What he said.
> You're not worried about the amp overheating in a sealed cubby like that?


Not really, from what I've seen these amp dont run too hot. But if I have issues with it I will add some fans to ventilate the cubby.



> Ooooh, Sony XM-2540? Nice.
> 
> Jay


Is that something special? lol


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

toylocost said:


> Thanks. Like I said, I'm trying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sony is a clean, quality, little tweeter amp. That and you don't see them all that much anymore.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Hah that's pretty cool. I was already planning on using it for tweeters down the road. I found it in my closet a couple weeks ago and for the life of me I cannot figure out where it came from.

So what's it worth to ya?


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Very nice attention to detail. Good job


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

GoodyearJ said:


> Very nice attention to detail. Good job


Thank you.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice ... Clean work ...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

toylocost said:


> Hah that's pretty cool. I was already planning on using it for tweeters down the road. I found it in my closet a couple weeks ago and for the life of me I cannot figure out where it came from.
> 
> So what's it worth to ya?


I paid $16.50 for the one I have now.  I've been collecting older Sony amps, I have an XM-4040, and XM-10020 and an XM-2540.

Jay


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Cablguy184 said:


> Very nice ... Clean work ...


Thanks



JayinMI said:


> I paid $16.50 for the one I have now.  I've been collecting older Sony amps, I have an XM-4040, and XM-10020 and an XM-2540.
> 
> Jay


Haha dang! 

Do you know what year it was made?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

OK so it's been a while! Been doing a lot of other things. I wanted to update you guys with the truck. Not a lot has happened but we are moving along. This is the setup I have had in there for a temporary thing. It's Sony xplod 12 that was found on the side of the road by one of my friends and has been in 4 different people's cars since. It's has taken quite a beating and been a champ about it.










Now that is probably going into someone else's car because I got these in the mail! A paid of Sundown E-8 v.2s for only $90 shipped. They will be temporary until Sundown releases their new SA-8 V.2s. So I will try to get a box built this weekend and get some pics for you guys.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh snap! Very cool build you got going on here. Liking the stealthy install and retaining mucho space.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks alot! 

Ok so today was a mad rush to get this box done. I just HAD to have it done tonight. I haven't glued or sealed it at all and I can hear the leaks but it doesn't matter because I am going to take it apart and do it correctly in the next few days.

Here it is with the first fit test. They are a little loose but I had to make the hole slightly bigger so that the SA-8 V.2s will fit. Although i will be having a PWK box designed for those when they get here.



























They are ready to be dropped in...









And the whole thing is ready to go in the truck...









In there and playing...









Just having listened to it for a couple minutes I can tell that they can do more than the 12 that was in there. The 12 was on 240w @ 4ohm and the 8s are on 360w @ 2ohm. I LOVE how small the box is. I can still put the seats down and lay big things across the top of the box without having to worry about pulling it out.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Box is finished...









I like the sound alot more than the 12. Much tighter and faster. Not to discredit the Sony at all though its great for what it is and all the problems I ever had with it could have been solved by a proper enclosure.

Loving the 8s though, nobody expects that's what's in there.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Made a video for the E-8s. Please excuse my awkwardness in front of the camera.

Sundown E-8 V.2s in 4runner demo/review - YouTube


----------



## stockley1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks good so far. I especially like that you never just left the hole in the cubby and actually spent the time to glass it in.

I'll be staying updated for sure. Also, I am trying to decide if I should go with Sundown's SA-8v2 or some other subwoofer so I am definitely sticking around to see how they work for you.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

SA-8 V.2s...... MMMMMMMmmmmmMMM.....



































Went down over 100 watts from the E-8s due to the impedance change, and they are STILL louder and lower and stiff as hell.

Also submitted a Project Assessment Form on the PWK website so I will be having a new box design in a couple months. Then I need to get off my ass and do the Big 3 and wire up the 1200D. Should be fun!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

toylocost said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, not exactly, but the rest of the amps in that series were made in the range of 1990-92...might have even gone up to 1995, but I KNOW 90-92 for sure.

Jay


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

New stuff!


----------



## Billiam267 (Apr 17, 2013)

toylocost said:


> New stuff!


Dude, please post a video! i have a 2000 sr5 4runner and im looking at pretty much the same setup myself but i cant cecide on my sub stage, im gonna do either 4sd 2 8's or a sundown z4 15" in a pwk box  how do you like those imagines? did they fit in the doors? whats the midbass like?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Well unfortunately I had to sell this 4Runner so that I could go back to school. I know, I now, I'm as disappointed as you are. But school needs to take priority right now...

I love the SA-8s, I have them in my 1991 Corolla now that I drive to school. The Hybrids will fit in the doors with a little massaging, I had the driver's speaker in before I had to sell the truck but never got it finished enough to take pictures. I kept all my equipment though and it's all going into the Corolla as soon as I find some time to play with it. I haven't even been able to hear the Hybrids yet but they are awesome just to look at haha, I'm sure they'll live up to their expectations. Good luck!


----------

